# Exotic Lemon Cake Recipe



## phantasie (Jun 14, 2008)

Does anyone have a recipe to an exotic/interesting/unique, etc lemon (cheese) cake recipie? Im thinking multiple layers of cheescake/cake/mousse/whatever, etc.

I'm open to anything - its for my wifes birthday.

I already have a possibilty (tasteofhome.com/Recipes/Lemon-Surprise-Cheesecake) but its not quite as "exotic" as I'd like  

(can't post links becasue if 5 post rule, so i modifed the one above, add the www)

Thanks!


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

How about a white sponge cake layer washed with simple syrup flavored with coconut rum and coconut milk,a thin layer of lemon cheese cake, a thin layer of fresh lemon curd, cocnut rum/coconut milk simple syrup washed white sponge cake and vanilla bean butter cream and covered in coconut flakes. top with a beautiful boquet of flowers!


----------

